# TTC#2 looking for a bud!



## HappyFishie

Officially TTC for the new year. I'm 33 dh is 37. DS will be two in March. We have been ntnp since August. I'm currently 10 dpo, I know I'm out this cycle but can't wait for my "official" first cycle. :winkwink: looking for a buddy on this crazy journey!


----------



## BrendaJ

HappyFishie said:


> Officially TTC for the new year. I'm 33 dh is 37. DS will be two in March. We have been ntnp since August. I'm currently 10 dpo, I know I'm out this cycle but can't wait for my "official" first cycle. :winkwink: looking for a buddy on this crazy journey!

Hi Happy Fishie! I am also TTC #2 and waiting for my new cycle that was supposed to be here on 1/4. I was charting, first time btw, and did not use a bbt thermometer because I thought any would do, lmbo! I have one now, and ready to begin. I will test with a hpt tomorrow morning since I have no af but TBH I have no symptoms at all except for some dull cramping and some fatigue. I have a doctor's appt. Monday to make sure I'm ok. FYI, I do have PCOS and Hypothyroidism that is under control. I'm 28 and hubby is 28, we have a 3 year old boy :)


----------



## HappyFishie

Hi! I was expecting AF yesterday but she's not here yet. I tested days ago, bfn. I'm not having any symptoms so I think I'll wait it out and start fresh next cycle. I also had an appointment next week but I think I'll have to reschedule. I have a small cyst on my right ovary that has been causing me a lot of pain these past two months. I also want to make sure I'm ok. With the pcos, do you have irregular cycles?


----------



## Janers

Hey ladies! I'm 31, Hubby is 35 and we are trying to conceive #2. I'm on cycle day 9. This is our first cycle trying to get pregnant.

I'm a former LTTTCer, and I'm hoping this time is different. I have endometriosis which caused some issues. I am still breastfeeding my 2 year old, but have had regular periods for a few months. 

I'm so ridiculously excited to have baby #2, and equally terrified.


----------



## HappyFishie

Hi janers! I know the feeling. It's exciting and scary at the same time. I can't believe how when I had ds I couldn't imagine being ready for another one, and now I feel ready and anxious to start trying. I feel like I have baby fever all over again LOL I don't temp, I just plan according to my cycle since it's usually pretty regular, but since I'm late this month, I might reconsider buying the ovulation sticks. ( I forgot what they're called, you know the kind with the smiley). Btw: under your name it still says expecting.


----------



## BrendaJ

HappyFishie said:


> Hi! I was expecting AF yesterday but she's not here yet. I tested days ago, bfn. I'm not having any symptoms so I think I'll wait it out and start fresh next cycle. I also had an appointment next week but I think I'll have to reschedule. I have a small cyst on my right ovary that has been causing me a lot of pain these past two months. I also want to make sure I'm ok. With the pcos, do you have irregular cycles?

Hey HappyFishie, even with my PCOS, my cycles are almost regular, give or take a day or 2 once in a blue moon. I took an HPT test, and it was BFN yesterday, and today I saw maybe like 3 spots of pink spotting followed by dull cramps. I put a pad on, and I haven't had any bleeding on it nor my subsequent RR trips. Who knows what's going on, one thing is for sure, I am NOT getting my hopes up. I truly feel like af will be here any time now.


----------



## BrendaJ

Hi Janers! My husband and I just began TTC #2 as well! I can totally relate with BOTH of you ladies on the excitement!! As soon as I get my period, I will begin to take my BBT in order to pinpoint my ovulation, I don't want to wait to get pregnant too long because if I have a hormonal issue, I'd like to address it ASAP. I wish us all a ton of baby dust!!


----------



## BrendaJ

Hi ladies, I just wanted to update that I got af today :(. Oh well, on to a new cycle!!! I will most definitely begin to chart with my new bbt thermometer. I wish you all the best of luck!!!


----------



## HappyFishie

I got af last night! We may be syncing our cycles Brenda LOL. I was unusually late so I may have to track ovulation this month so I'm not too off. Getting excited!


----------



## Janers

BrendaJ said:


> Hi Janers! My husband and I just began TTC #2 as well! I can totally relate with BOTH of you ladies on the excitement!! As soon as I get my period, I will begin to take my BBT in order to pinpoint my ovulation, I don't want to wait to get pregnant too long because if I have a hormonal issue, I'd like to address it ASAP. I wish us all a ton of baby dust!!


Oops! It sure does say i'm expecting! I can't believe I've never changed that, nor noticed! Haha 

I'm feeling super positive about this round of trying! Maybe it's my excitement that's taking over but I'm ready for this!

Lots of baby dust to you ladies as well!


----------



## Twag

Hi ladies can I join your group??? I am 34 and DH is 36 (we will be another year older in April) and our little boy is one on 3rd Feb :cloud9: so we have decided to TTC#2 which I am very nervous about - AF is just going away so this cycle will be our first TTC#2 cycle

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## HappyFishie

Twag said:


> Hi ladies can I join your group??? I am 34 and DH is 36 (we will be another year older in April) and our little boy is one on 3rd Feb :cloud9: so we have decided to TTC#2 which I am very nervous about - AF is just going away so this cycle will be our first TTC#2 cycle
> 
> Good luck to you all :dust:

Welcome!


----------



## BrendaJ

Twag said:


> Hi ladies can I join your group??? I am 34 and DH is 36 (we will be another year older in April) and our little boy is one on 3rd Feb :cloud9: so we have decided to TTC#2 which I am very nervous about - AF is just going away so this cycle will be our first TTC#2 cycle
> 
> Good luck to you all :dust:

Welcome!


----------



## BrendaJ

Update: I just found out that I was pregnant, must've been a chemical pregnancy . I had used a FRER but never used FMU, so when I took it it was negative... I shoved it in my drawer and never looked at it again till tonight in order to dispose of it when lo and behold, it's positive... At least, it hurts my feelings less since I had no clue when af came and really didn't get my hopes too high... GL everyone XOXO

I'd post a pic of HPT but have no clue how...


----------



## BrendaJ

how are you all ladies holding out? What's are your ttc plans if any!?


----------



## Twag

Brendaj sorry to hear that :hugs:

Well AF has left the building so I guess TTC is on how that is going to go with an almost 1 year old we will see :wacko:


----------



## HappyFishie

Awe Brendaj. Sorry to hear that, but I've heard a lot that a lot of women get their bfp the cycle after a chemical. It happened to me the month before my bfp with ds. So let's hope for all bfps this cycle!!!! I want to keep thinking positive. I'm visualIzing two lines for everyone!


----------



## HappyFishie

I'm planning to go out and buy some opks but my son has been sick and I haven't found the time. I should get them soon because I think it's O time next week!


----------



## BrendaJ

Good ladies! I will not TTC this month, hubby and I decided to try in March... For now, I will continue to take my BBT and chart alongside opk's, just to make sure i continue to ovulate. The reason why I am waiting is because I want to loose a lil weight, and I do not want an October/November baby since so many in my family already have birthdays those months.. My 3 year old son included. Just a personal choice, I guess. However, I will continue to check on you ladies and encourage you all to continue to post your progress. I know how hard, frustrating, and time consuming this can be, but it can truly help others in our same situations! Best of Luck!


----------



## starrilicious

Hi! We are TTC number 2 also & DD is almost 1!


----------



## Twag

starrilicious said:


> Hi! We are TTC number 2 also & DD is almost 1!

:wave: Hi sounds like we are in similar positions - I am nervous about ttc#2 but also excited
:dust:


----------



## starrilicious

Hi! So we are! Bit nervous of having to TTC again. It took so long last time but excited for number 2 I enjoyed being pregnant so much. I thought about being a surrogate lol.


----------



## Twag

Yes I loved being pregnant too I really missed him once he was out in the world :( sounds odd to say out loud :wacko:


----------



## starrilicious

I know exactly what you mean. My tummy felt lonely lol. For ages I didn't bend down forwards forgetting there was no belly there lol.


----------



## HappyFishie

starrilicious said:


> Hi! We are TTC number 2 also & DD is almost 1!

Welcome!:hi:


----------



## HappyFishie

I went out and bought some clear blue opk. I can't wait to start peeing on sticks!


----------



## Kburt

Hi there ladies! Is it okay that I join your group? I am only in my first cycle of trying to conceive #2 (waiting for AF of BFP to show any day now) with a 13-month-old! I am still currently breastfeeding and am only on my second cycle back from pregnancy. 
I'm currently fighting off the flu and so symptom spotting has gone out the window! I don't believe this is my month, and that's okay! Just looking for some friends to share the journey with!


----------



## BrendaJ

Kburt said:


> Hi there ladies! Is it okay that I join your group? I am only in my first cycle of trying to conceive #2 (waiting for AF of BFP to show any day now) with a 13-month-old! I am still currently breastfeeding and am only on my second cycle back from pregnancy.
> I'm currently fighting off the flu and so symptom spotting has gone out the window! I don't believe this is my month, and that's okay! Just looking for some friends to share the journey with!

Welcome KBurt! I hope you get your BFP! With my son (3yrs. Old), I had flu like symptoms and never imagined I was pregnant... FX for you!!!


----------



## Kburt

Oh boy I wish it was that! Unfortunately, I went to the doc yesterday and tested positive for the flu! It was declared an epidemic in my state, and half my town seems to have it! Darn...
But, hopefully it is masking some pregnancy symptoms too? 
Time will tell!


----------



## starrilicious

Thank you happyfishie! 

Welcome kburt gws!

Funnily enough my cycle came back at 7 weeks pp despite ebf my DD. They started getting irregular again after she started solids! Typical eh? 

Who has nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Twag

:wave: welcome KBurt sorry to hear your have the Flu nasty! :hugs:

My cycles started the day I moved DS into his own room (6 months 2 weeks) even though I was still breastfeeding!! They are pretty much the same as they were before (28 days) but AF is MUCH worse since having him :witch:

Fingers crossed ladies :dust:


----------



## Kburt

Well ladies, it looks like the flu was hiding a little something...

3 tests, all positive!! I'm in shock! :cloud9::bfp::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twag

Oh WOW congratulations :dust:


----------



## starrilicious

Congratulations kburt! That means a September baby yay!


----------



## HappyFishie

Congratulations kburt!!!!! That's great news!.


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi everyone was wondering if I could join the group please?!

Me and hubby are both 36 and ttc our 2nd. It took 2years to have our son and he's just turned 2.

We have been trying for a year so have now decided to start using opks, plotting on FF and temping, its all new to me! I'm currently on night shifts so its a pain trying to take my temp


----------



## Twag

MrsCrad said:


> Hi everyone was wondering if I could join the group please?!
> 
> Me and hubby are both 36 and ttc our 2nd. It took 2years to have our son and he's just turned 2.
> 
> We have been trying for a year so have now decided to start using opks, plotting on FF and temping, its all new to me! I'm currently on night shifts so its a pain trying to take my temp

:hi: MrsCrad welcome - that must be hard working night shifts :( good luck with the OPK's temping and FF - I did all that with TTC#1 and so I am not planning on doing that this time but we will see :wacko:

Sending you lots of baby :dust:


----------



## BrendaJ

Omg!! So happy for you KBurt! Congratulations sweetie!!! I wish you the best and many blessings to you and your new bundle of joy! :baby::happydance:


----------



## BrendaJ

Welcome MrsCrad! I am currently doing the same, but decided not to try to conceive this month. I continue to monitor because I am new to it and want to make sure I'm ovulating! GL, I am on CD 12, what about you? I will update once I ovulate or not...


----------



## Kburt

Thank you everyone for the congrats and well wishes! I know your BFP's are coming soon! 

:dust: to all!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see you all on that first tri board that I am too nervous to join just yet...:blush:


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsCrad said:


> Hi everyone was wondering if I could join the group please?!
> 
> Me and hubby are both 36 and ttc our 2nd. It took 2years to have our son and he's just turned 2.
> 
> We have been trying for a year so have now decided to start using opks, plotting on FF and temping, its all new to me! I'm currently on night shifts so its a pain trying to take my temp

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## HappyFishie

How are you ladies doing? Not too excited about this cycle because of the timing with bd. But hey anything is possible! Fx!!!!


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi!
I'm off night shift now but was getting cramps and eggy mucus Thurs night so got hubby in bed Fri morning before I went to sleep just in case!
Finally got a + opk test this morning so we waited till our son was having his snooze and we snuck off to bed. It was so funny. Let's just hope it works though!
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## HappyFishie

Is anyone testing soon? I think I'm currently 3 or 4 dpo. I don't think I'm testing unless I feel the need maybe sometime towards the end of the week. I don't think this cycle was a success. LOL


----------



## Twag

7dpo here I will update my crazy person symptom spotting tomorrow.ha ha

Lots of :dust: to you ladies


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi all, 
HappyFishie I think I'm 2 days behind you.

Going to try and hold out, haven't even bought any tests yet! Trying not to symptom spot but I'm sure in a couple of days I will of changed my mind!!


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsCrad said:


> Hi all,
> HappyFishie I think I'm 2 days behind you.
> 
> Going to try and hold out, haven't even bought any tests yet! Trying not to symptom spot but I'm sure in a couple of days I will of changed my mind!!

Same here. It's so hard!


----------



## HappyFishie

Just checking in. Seeing how everyone is doing. AF is here and I can't wait to get this cycle going. I'm starting to get a little anxious. I feel like the first time around when I stopped relaxing and started worrying. I have to block it out!


----------



## yoshy

Hi girls, can I join?

I'm cd11 today, ttc#2 before my 20mo's 2nd birthday.

I'll be 30 soon and DH is 33.

I'm charting bbt and checking cm, but not using opks cuz they never worked for me with my first.


----------



## HappyFishie

yoshy said:


> Hi girls, can I join?
> 
> I'm cd11 today, ttc#2 before my 20mo's 2nd birthday.
> 
> I'll be 30 soon and DH is 33.
> 
> I'm charting bbt and checking cm, but not using opks cuz they never worked for me with my first.



Welcome!:hi:


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi,

Well no luck last cycle. I'm now on CD6 and trying to take my temp but its proving difficult as my lovely son keeps waking up at all hours and I keep forgetting until I get back into bed after seeing he's OK and then its to late!! x


----------



## HappyFishie

Mrscrad I had no luck last cycle either. I'm hoping we have better luck this time around. Ds is getting his 2 year molars and is fighting a cold. No sleep here!


----------



## MrsCrad

Its awful not getting any sleep, but they are worth it aren't they?!!

Are you using OPKs this cycle? I was nervous using them last cycle but feel happier now that I know what I'm looking out for. Just need to get my husband to stop being lazy and get bding Moe this time I think! X


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsCrad said:


> Its awful not getting any sleep, but they are worth it aren't they?!!
> 
> Are you using OPKs this cycle? I was nervous using them last cycle but feel happier now that I know what I'm looking out for. Just need to get my husband to stop being lazy and get bding Moe this time I think! X

Same here! We need more bding. It's harder second time around I think because we both work, we're tired and taking care of a toddler is not easy. Especially a sick one. I will be using opks this cycle. I have some left over from last cycle. They're so darn expensive.


----------



## yoshy

I've had terrible trouble with temping the past couple of months because it keeps going out of whack because I've been sick so much recently.If I hadn't had AF AND bloodwork AND peed on a bunch of sticks even after AF, I'd totally think I was pregnant...But alas...My 19 month old thinks it's hilarious to scream hysterically at 5:30am on a regular basis... So much for making #2...


----------



## HappyFishie

Any updates ladies? I got my first smiley today. We dtd yesterday and we plan on today and tomorrow. My cycles have been 28 or 29 days. I believe I'll o on Friday or Saturday the latest. Did we start too early? I don't remember how this works lol


----------



## yoshy

Pretty sure I O'd yesterday but since dh has kept on losing his erections while still inside of me in the middle of DTD, I'm pretty sure I have no chance of pregnancy this month.


----------



## HappyFishie

yoshy said:


> Pretty sure I I'd yesterday but since dh has kept on losing his erections while still inside of me in the middle of DTD, I'm pretty sure I have no chance of pregnancy this month.

Oh no! Maybe it's the pressure of TTC. Some men can't perform under pressure. Hee hee. We tried to do dtd and DS started crying in his room. That can totally ruin the mood. Better luck next month!


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi girls, I've been busy with work so not been on here and my poor son got hand, foot and mouth! 
I got my smiley face today! We dtd on Fri and today. Going to make hubby try tomorrow and Tues aswell. We keep sneaking off to bed as soon as our son is asleep! It's quite exciting! But dreading the wait to see if it's worked!
Hope you are all doing okay? X


----------



## HappyFishie

Are you testing soon Mrs card?. Sorry to hear about your son!


----------



## prayin4peanut

Hi all! Hubby and I have been trying for #2 since June with no luck. I typically O on the 17th day of my 33 day cycle. We BD'd on days 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, & 24. On day 24, I began having positive OPKs. With our first, I got a + opk before I got a + hpt. I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone and if this is possible or all in my head...


----------



## HappyFishie

prayin4peanut said:


> Hi all! Hubby and I have been trying for #2 since June with no luck. I typically O on the 17th day of my 33 day cycle. We BD'd on days 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, & 24. On day 24, I began having positive OPKs. With our first, I got a + opk before I got a + hpt. I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone and if this is possible or all in my head...

Hi! I've never used opks as hpts before. So I'm not sure. I've heard that it's worked for some but sometimes they pick up the surge towards the end of your cycle. Some women have a lh surge before af. Hope this helps.


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi!

My son was fine with hand, foot and mouth. Luckily he had no sores in his mouth so apart from 1 sleepless night with a temp we did okay.

I'm due :witch: on Tues so I'm going to wait until then to test. That's if I need to as my body is pretty good at being regular.

I don't have a 2 week wait, its more a 1 week wait as my cycles are only 26 days long!

How are you getting on HappyFishie? X


----------



## HappyFishie

MrsCrad said:


> Hi!
> 
> My son was fine with hand, foot and mouth. Luckily he had no sores in his mouth so apart from 1 sleepless night with a temp we did okay.
> 
> I'm due :witch: on Tues so I'm going to wait until then to test. That's if I need to as my body is pretty good at being regular.
> 
> I don't have a 2 week wait, its more a 1 week wait as my cycles are only 26 days long!
> 
> How are you getting on HappyFishie? X


I'm 6 or 7 dpo. Not feeling the need to test yet. I'm really going to try to hold out since I remember how much money goes into early testing. But it's easier said than done. Good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## MrsCrad

Thanks!

Good luck :dust::bfp: your way! Please let us know how ur getting on.

My son has decided he wants to use his potty now I feel so proud but can't believe how much he's growing up! :nope:

Xx


----------



## MrsCrad

Thanks!

Good luck :dust::bfp: your way! Please let us know how ur getting on.

My son has decided he wants to use his potty now I feel so proud but can't believe how much he's growing up! :nope:

Xx


----------



## HappyFishie

8 or 9 dpo today. Caved in and tested bfn. Not feeling much going on so I think I'm out.


----------



## MrsCrad

Never say never!

I'm trying not to think about it, I'm away for a night tomorrow with work so hopefully that will take my mind off it x


----------



## yoshy

:witch: got me on Saturday afternoon.I'm okay though. Not feeling like last month when I kept testing even though AF came...I'm not feeling any symptoms this month. My AF seems to have changes the past few months. I use a menstrual cup, so I see what's going on more clearly, which I like. My flow seems heavier and my periods started lasting longer again. Not painful for the most part and very little cramping, but it's still bugging me and I guess I should probably go see my gyno soon to check everything is good down there.


----------



## HappyFishie

Sorry to hear about af yoshy! I thought that I would be fine this month but when I saw my first bfn, I relived the same feelings I had before we conceived DS. The sadness and uncertainty got me this time. Feeling totally bummed but we'll try again next month. I'm about 9 or 10 dpo and another bfn for me today. I had a bfp with my son at 9 dpo so I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## MrsCrad

Yoshy sorry to hear about a coming x
I know how you feel HappyFishie. I'm due af today and I'm usually on time, nothing yet so I did a test with a bfn. I'm so devestated. Just a wait now till we can try again xx


----------



## yoshy

Thanks ladies. I'm ready to just start over and put all the bfns behind me. I'm feeling optimistic. Not necessarily about this month, but about some time in the next 2-3 months. Our times are coming


----------



## MrsCrad

I hope it is our month soon. My son needs a brother or sister &#128515;


----------



## HappyFishie

I agree! My little one needs a sibling and I'm not getting any younger! LOL


----------



## luna_19

Hi can i join you ladies? We are TTC #2 after struggling to conceive the first time around. We were diagnosed as "unexplained" so hoping pregnancy cured us. Just starting my third pp cycle :)


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi girls,

Well I still didn't get AF so tried another test on Sat morning and got a positive! Feel a little guilty letting you know but it has taken 13 months. I hope you girls get your positives soon.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrilicious

:dust:Hi luna fancy seeing you here xD

Congrats mrscrad! Sticky baby dust for you :dust:


----------



## yoshy

Congrats MrsCrad!


----------



## NikTik

Congrats MrsCrad!:)

Hi ladies, can I join too?! We are ttc #2, our daughter has just turned 3 and have decided now is the right time. On cd1 and feel like this month is really going to drag! x


----------



## HappyFishie

CONGRATS Mrscrad!!!!! very happy for you!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!. Hopefully we'll all follow you soon with bfps!


----------



## HappyFishie

luna_19 said:


> Hi can i join you ladies? We are TTC #2 after struggling to conceive the first time around. We were diagnosed as "unexplained" so hoping pregnancy cured us. Just starting my third pp cycle :)

Welcome!!!


----------



## HappyFishie

NikTik said:


> Congrats MrsCrad!:)
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join too?! We are ttc #2, our daughter has just turned 3 and have decided now is the right time. On cd1 and feel like this month is really going to drag! x

Welcome!!!


----------



## HappyFishie

Here's my update:. I got af very very unexpected. It came 4 days early. That never happens to me. It was very heavy and not normal for me. If it was a chemical wouldn't I still have been late? I'm really worried about what might have happened this cycle. I was almost positive that I o'd when I did so I was very confused when af came. I have a small cyst on my right ovary, if it burst could it have caused such a heavy flow? Sorry for the tmi. I made an appointment with the gyno. It's scheduled for two weeks from now. I'm ready for next cycle.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats mrscrad :)


----------



## yoshy

Ugh, I've been sick on and of for the past couple of months... Had a never ending cough for like the past six weeks, then got a nasty cold on top of it last week. Then DS came down an ear infection yesterday, then by the evening I was feeling crazy nauseous, and ended up waking up at 1am rushing to puke.
Had a similar bug about two months ago and it lasted almost a week!
I just so sick of being sick! And this seems to happen to me every year!


----------



## HappyFishie

How is everyone doing? I went to gyno for a checkup after last month. Had thyroid checked, ultrasound to check for cysts and all came out great. I'm happy and relieved but still no bfp for me. It would be pretty funny if it happens on the same month I conceived DS. Any updates?


----------



## yoshy

I need to set up a gyno appointment this week. 
AF just finished so now I'm waiting to O.


----------



## luna_19

I got a bfp this week, so thankful it only took two cycles this time :cloud9:


----------



## HappyFishie

luna_19 said:


> I got a bfp this week, so thankful it only took two cycles this time :cloud9:

CongratulaTions!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## meanerchick

Hi,ladies!!! Do u mind if i join you all?? I am TTC #3. I have a 6 and 12 year old, both sons. Wpuld love to try for a little mini me,LOL!!! I am expecting AF on the 26th. I really think im preggers. I juat feel it,lol. Wish me luck!!


----------



## HappyFishie

meanerchick said:


> Hi,ladies!!! Do u mind if i join you all?? I am TTC #3. I have a 6 and 12 year old, both sons. Wpuld love to try for a little mini me,LOL!!! I am expecting AF on the 26th. I really think im preggers. I juat feel it,lol. Wish me luck!!

Welcome and good luck! When will you be testing?


----------



## apaki

Hi! I'd love to join! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4. Will be TTC starting this cycle &#9786;


----------



## HappyFishie

apaki said:


> Hi! I'd love to join! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4. Will be TTC starting this cycle &#9786;

Welcome!


----------



## HappyFishie

Here's my quick update. I believe I had a chemical two months ago. We're still trying. I'm praying it happens soon. We're going on 7 or 8 cycles so far. It took 7 with DS. I'm trying to remain positive. Let's pray for some sticky ones!!!! Any other updates?


----------



## apaki

HappyFishie said:


> Here's my quick update. I believe I had a chemical two months ago. We're still trying. I'm praying it happens soon. We're going on 7 or 8 cycles so far. It took 7 with DS. I'm trying to remain positive. Let's pray for some sticky ones!!!! Any other updates?

I'm praying for lots of :dust: for you! I'm on CD8 now and AF just left. I'm waiting to start BD. I'm not sure when to do it. Fertility Friend predicted my fertile days.. do I DTD everyday or alternate days?


----------



## HappyFishie

Thank you apaki! I usually use opks and use an app on my phone to track my fertile days. We try to bd once every day around o. Some people do it every other day.


----------



## apaki

HappyFishie said:


> Thank you apaki! I usually use opks and use an app on my phone to track my fertile days. We try to bd once every day around o. Some people do it every other day.

Thanks we'll try for everyday then although with a hyperactive toddler we spend most of our time being exhausted &#128512;


----------



## HappyFishie

Bumping ! How is everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## apaki

HappyFishie said:


> Bumping ! How is everyone doing? Any updates?

1dpo here! Waiting for the tww to fly by!


----------



## HappyFishie

apaki said:


> HappyFishie said:
> 
> 
> Bumping ! How is everyone doing? Any updates?
> 
> 1dpo here! Waiting for the tww to fly by!Click to expand...

I'm having such a hard time with this tww. I think I'm about 7 dpo. No symptoms. Nothing going on. I'm so disappointed. I had my bfp three years ago with my son on this very same week. It would of been nice. I'm already looking forward too next cycle. Good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## apaki

HappyFishie said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyFishie said:
> 
> 
> Bumping ! How is everyone doing? Any updates?
> 
> 1dpo here! Waiting for the tww to fly by!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having such a hard time with this tww. I think I'm about 7 dpo. No symptoms. Nothing going on. I'm so disappointed. I had my bfp three years ago with my son on this very same week. It would of been nice. I'm already looking forward too next cycle. Good luck to you!!!!!Click to expand...

Implantation usually happens 8-9dpo so may be you need to wait a bit? Don't lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## HappyFishie

Here's my update, AF due today, bfn this morning. On to the next cycle. 
Apaki, have you tested yet?


----------



## apaki

HappyFishie said:


> Here's my update, AF due today, bfn this morning. On to the next cycle.
> Apaki, have you tested yet?

Tested today at 8dpo but bfn. I expected it though. Hopefully the itch to test will now go away and I'll wait till af is due.
sorry about your bfn :( :hugs: but you aren't out till AF comes! Test again if she doesn't show up!


----------



## apaki

:happydance: I got my BFP!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10DPODIGI (2).jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HappyFishie

Yay!!!!! So happy for you! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!! Were you having any symptoms? You must be ecstatic!


----------



## apaki

HappyFishie said:


> Yay!!!!! So happy for you! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!! Were you having any symptoms? You must be ecstatic!

Thank you! And yes we are although it is taking some time to sink in! I had creamy cm, some cramps and some twinges. :)


----------

